# Recommend me new Leather Gore Tex Mitts



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Why goretex?.............nice leather mitts........little conditioner/waterproofing and yer golden..............


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Dakine Baron's are VERY warm. I had a pair and sold them because unless it was -25C or colder, I'd sweat far too much into them. My go to is actually just the Dakine Charger mitt, one of their lower price points. I add glove liners when it's colder, and keep on top of the leather treatment and they serve me very well. First pair of gloves/mitts I didn't destroy in less than half a season. My current pair will start their 3rd in about a week, with a pair of back ups ready to go


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I got some Pow Stealth GTX this year. Why? Because the last pair lasted 3 or 4 seasons and they are still my snow shoveling gloves.


----------



## Brian_Blessed (Apr 1, 2017)

A 2nd vote for POW here. Great quality and spec. I went for the Vertex model.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Burton Gondy. No problems with it, stay warm, dry and comfy.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Rip154 said:


> Burton Gondy. No problems with it, stay warm, dry and comfy.


They are indeed great but on the warmer side. I switch them with Burton Clutch Mitts on the warmer days.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

LALUNE said:


> Rip154 said:
> 
> 
> > Burton Gondy. No problems with it, stay warm, dry and comfy.
> ...


Yea, lined leather gloves with goretex just screams cold days, summits and the way down







Got some cheap pipe gloves and pow mitts for anything else.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Rip154 said:


> Burton Gondy. No problems with it, stay warm, dry and comfy.


Have Gondy Gore mitts which are pretty good but I prefer by Burton [ak] Guide gloves.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

LALUNE said:


> They are indeed great but on the warmer side. I switch them with Burton Clutch Mitts on the warmer days.



I've been using the [AK] clutch mitt lately as well. No complaints.

For the cold days, I've been using the [AK] oven mitt. It's a seriously warm mitt.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Buy Kinco mittens and some leather water-proofer. Bake them in the oven at least three times. You are golden.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

What do you guys like for a leather treatment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Kenai said:


> What do you guys like for a leather treatment?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$10 tube of Nikwax 'Waterproofing wax for leather' has gotten me and friends through a season, and likely most of the coming one. Full on spring slush, they're not waterproof anymore, but everything else I never get wet and as much as I drag my mitts on the snow, no holes in the leather yet!


----------

